# 1970 Hagstrom LP (Swede)



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Well, couldn't resist so bought the guitar. As per another thread here, apparently it's the 3rd Swede built and seems in decent shape, but, pickups, rings, knobs, pots and tuners have been replaced through the years. 

It now has modern Swede tuners so, not original but look the same. 

Pots, well about 2 or 3 different pots in there so replacing them with Bourns A500 pots as per the diagram specs. Haven't checked as far as the caps yet but probably needs those as well. 

Knobs and pickplate, I'll have to get new. 

Pickups are Wilkinson zebras of some sort. I found a single original pickup for sale for $300! As much as I want to restore with vintage parts I think I'm outta luck. Is a seller on Reverb that has NOS vintage '58s from a Swede for around $200 with the plastic rings and I think that's my best option. 

Binding is where I need some guidance. Body binding has shrunk and pulled away on the inside curves. Plan is to clean out the gap with an xacto, swabs and isopropyl. Then heat with a hairdryer and see if can stretch the binding back into place. 

The neck however... I know it's best if missing a piece to keep the original and patch it, however, on the fret-dot side (low E) it's missing about 6-8 inches worth, and the other side is completely missing. How would you handle that? Since the one side is fully gone and a big chunk of the other side is as well... Just strip it off and start over?

Again, wish I could do a 100% vintage part restore, but parts just too rare and pricey. Hoping to restore using new Swede parts... Best option I can see.


----------



## alwaysflat (Feb 14, 2016)

Watching with interest, what is the binding material ?


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Good question... I have a few posts in other forums and been researching and so far, info about this guitar is sparse and spotty at best. 

It was stripped however, and originally had a polyester not polyurethane finish that was rather overly thick. 

Knowing the finish was removed now though has shifted my plans. I'm sanding it down and essentially will start over. Sucks but also fun.

With the body binding shrinking a bit, I'm not sure if plastic does that so maybe celluloid? Neck binding is way thinner than Les Paul binding. StewMac binding will work but the celluloid stuff has a pattern to it, and cream looks too dark... Might need white and go oil based on here for the slight amber tint.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

AFAIK the best way to repair binding that has missing chunks is to remove all the binding, re route the groove a few thou bigger than stock ( to get to fresh wood under all the glue) Then re-bind. 
I'm sure it can be done in chunks, but matching the aged binding will be a pain


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

With 80% of the neck binding gone, I figured I'd probably just remove and replace. Not sure I'd be able to route it clear without messing up. Would be nice to widen the groove another 1mm, since the existing is so thin. Has the nibs but almost not sure why or how they're so small. Gibson's have a bit of thickness at least.

Body binding, I'll try to save. Depends if I can heat and stretch the inside curves back into place or not.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

are you good with a sharp chisel?


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Nope, I need those... I have one or two decent ones, the rest, I think my Dad used for removing the heads off nails, pretty rough. 

I don't want to go as far as popping the fretboard off, that would make it easier though.

Right now the binding is credit card thick.


----------



## alwaysflat (Feb 14, 2016)

An ignition points file might help in a pinch, edges are flat non cutting and some are small enough to work that tiny edge without making a mess. If the original glue was not CA or other, but melted celluloid via acetone, I believe that whatever residual might also come off, or re-wet with acetone.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Wow... took a long time to get pricing but, Hagstrom finally contacted me with the place to contact in Canada who sent me along a contact for parts and after a few emails and reminder emails, and a month... finally got pricing.

They original odd-shaped pickup rings they re-made for the 2015+ Viking, they also had both 3-way switches and pickguard for the modern Swede's, and a set of pickups. They recommended the HJ-50's from their Vikings as the most '70s' sounding to match the originals. Also managed to get a nice 4-set of chrome knurled knobs with the "H" logo stamped on them.

4 knobs, 2 switches, 2 rings, 2 pickup and 1 pick-guard.... just under $150.

Guy in Sweden who had the original parts, only had the rings and knobs. The knobs fit neither 6mm nor 1/4" pots and he had no idea the size. Guessed around 8mm... not sure who makes 500k pots with a smooth 8mm shaft. For a set of rings and 4 knobs, it was around $175 plus ship, plus import/duty. 

Not shabby for new parts.

Surprised too. I've seen the HJ-50s for sale used for $70/ea... new they were $27CAD each.

I'll upload some pics in a while... sadly only had 3 knobs in stock so they'll ship when everything comes in.


----------



## Paul Sheck (Jan 18, 2021)

THRobinson said:


> Good question... I have a few posts in other forums and been researching and so far, info about this guitar is sparse and spotty at best.
> 
> It was stripped however, and originally had a polyester not polyurethane finish that was rather overly thick.
> 
> ...


 must be a common thing with these, i have a 70 and the binding is also gone.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Mine's been on hold a while, but I plan to remove what little is left and replace it all. My big debate is, body binding... try to heat/stretch it back into place or just replace it too.

So little original and the original finish was stripped, Im not sure salvaging anything matters much.

That said, it took 3-4 months but my Hagstrom parts finally arrived. The weird pickup rings on the original models, you can still buy new, they use them on the Viking series. I also got a set of Swede pickups, 3-way switches and some nice "H" logo knobs. We also have 2 companies in Ontario now producing nitro paint in spray cans. I know originally the guitars were polyester, but I might use the heritage cherry nitro on mine.


----------

